# Religious differances



## Rhee (Mar 13, 2013)

Hubby is what I term a "lazy Christian" he believes and has gone through confirnation and all that jazz at a Lutheran church in his home town but to my knowlege hasn't been to church but a handfull of times in the 7 years we've been together, I am devout athiest but was raised in a Christian, mostly Southern Baptist family where my grand parents are missionaries and attend church a few times a year because my Mema loves it and since she has everything its something meaningful that I can give her. 
Now I have no problem with our kids who are currently 1 and 2 being exposed to church but DH and I got on the topic a while back of how I would handle it if one or both kids went to church with and came home asking questions about whatever they "learned" in bible school, if I would say no this isn't true because... or if I would reenforce whatever (garbage) they learned. 
Personaly it's my goal as a mother to raise my children to question things, including their dad and I in a respectful manner, and to think for themselves and not just follow blindly because some dead person said so since that is how we grow, learn and become aware of the world we live in. DH and I disagree greatly on religion we thus far have agreed to approach it from both view points if/when it ever becomes an issue but has this ever been an issue for anyone else? How did you and your SO handle religious beliefs and kids?


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Firstly, I'm not sure we can ever be called 'devout' atheists 

You've actually got the solution in your post; if you encourage your children to ask questions. At some point they'll ask you why you don't pray. When they're young all you need to say is "You don't HAVE to believe in God." It's enough early on to let them no that there are alternatives.

When they come home and tell you about the parable of the good Samaritan, you can agree that it's good to help people. It's a fine story with a moral, in the same way as Aesop's fables or the tales of the brothers Grimm.

As they get older and learn more about science, evolution and the world about them they'll come to their own conclusions anyway.


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

If you don't believe in God, then why even let your children go to church? Are either your or your husband attending the church with them?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I just always told the truth.

Your beliefs are every bit as valid as your spouses.
There's no reason you should sacrifice yours in order to support his.
If they were valid they wouldn't require lying to support.

When my kid asks a question I tell the truth but I'm such a devout atheist I refused to even support the lies about Santa.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

marriedmanhere said:


> If you don't believe in God, then why even let your children go to church? Are either your or your husband attending the church with them?


Her husband & family are Christian.
He has as much right to expose his kids to his beliefs as she does.

This is actually good for the kids really, the exposure and different points of view.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Her husband & family are Christian.
> He has as much right to expose his kids to his beliefs as she does.
> 
> This is actually good for the kids really, the exposure and different points of view.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Both my wife and I are Christian. We attend church every Sunday. It is an important part of our lives. And it is important us that our children are exposed to it.

I meant the question for both she and her husband together. She is atheist and it is apparent that church is not important to him.
Why would they bother to take the kids to church? Or are they just allowing them to go with family or friends.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Sounds from the OP like it's family but both parents seem to be supporting it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

It was her family that was is Christian... but that is beside the point. Perhaps we should let OP answer.

I am just curious about this. I have seen it many times where adults no longer attend church, but they have children and want atleast the kids to attend.

If my family was Muslim and I am Christian, I would not let my children attend a mosque just to make the family happy. That is probably an extreme example. In that case, my family would probably not have anything to do with me. But hopefully you get my point.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

I am an atheist. As you put it, a devout atheist. I am a firm believer in scientific method. I do not agree with parents indoctrinating their children into their religion solely because that is what they believe. My ex wife and I were raised very differently. She is a Catholic and I an Atheist. I have a huge chip on my shoulder with the Catholic Church. However, my wife has just the same rights to raise our child with her beliefs as I do. We decided to allow our daughter to attend a religious private school (Catholic) and I would teach her my beliefs as well. We also teach her other religious beliefs. We hope this will allow her to choose what she feels is her appropriate belief system based on knowledge and not conditioning.


----------

